# Age of Fire - E.E. Knight, Dragon Champion



## Dracarth (Dec 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 9, 2009)

WTF is this?

This isn't sexy D:<


----------



## Dracarth (Dec 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 9, 2009)

It sounds interesting. I may give it a read some time.


----------



## Sonja Arashi (Dec 9, 2009)

I just finished the fifth book, and I'm a big fan. The first three books are pretty formulatic - dragon hatchling goes out into world, encounters and befriends an unusual companion, succeeds in life - but the fourth and fifth books really work on developing the three sibling characters.

The ending of the fifth book caught me off guard (Except for the romantic subplot - saw that coming from book two) and I'm surprised that the Copper is my favorite of the three siblings (and has been since book 3).

Definitely a must for dragon lovers. It takes a look at dragons in the way I've pretty much always imagined them.


----------



## quayza (Dec 9, 2009)

I read the entire series. Begining to end.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

it sounds really dry, boring, and the words are without colour.

I'll stick to my nathaniel hawthorne.


----------



## KristynLioness (Dec 10, 2009)

The entire Age of Fire series is fantastic.^^ Can't wait to read the next one that's coming out this month.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 10, 2009)

.....
What is this?!?


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds interesting. I might give it a read someday.


----------



## Kommodore (Dec 10, 2009)

What a coincidence, I just finished reading Dragon Champion a few hours ago, after spending the last week rereading the series. I have not read the new one because I _can't find the fucker_ an any of the borders I have visited so far. But that'll fix itself soon enough. I love this series.


----------



## Dracarth (Dec 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Sonja Arashi (Dec 10, 2009)

KristynLioness said:


> The entire Age of Fire series is fantastic.^^ Can't wait to read the next one that's coming out this month.



Dragon Rule? It's out already, I have it. (I got a 'you should preorder' email from Amazon, went to preorder it and they actually had it in stock. Go take a look)

I'm looking forward to the last book in the series. Should be good.

It's a shame they're such easy reads, I go through them so easily. Still, it's rare enough for dragon literature to come along that I really enjoy, so I don't mind. 

Perhaps you shouldn't be posting photos though, some of that stuff is considered spoliers.  If you want to post photos, probably should stick to the first three books instead of stuff from Dragon Rule.


----------



## Dracarth (Dec 11, 2009)

.


----------

